# Opinions: Giac vs C2



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Just looking for first hand opinions on your expierences with these 2 flashes. 
I've had the GIAC for about 7 months, and I'm not totally in love with it. 
As far as performance upgrades I've got:
GIAC 93oct flash
Magnaflow cat back
Carbonio CAI
20squared Maf insert
NST lightweight pulley
NLS short shifter
FF shifter bushings
------
Now all the claims made about the c2 flash have made me rethink the performance I'm getting from the GIAC. I really don't expierence all the factors the c2 people are claiming.
So if you have/had either or both.. Please voice your opinions.. I appriciate it.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (doqFastlane)*

I have GIAC as well and im not crazy about it. Its ok but then again ive never driven in another other rabbits with any other reflashes on them


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_I have GIAC as well and im not crazy about it. Its ok but then again ive never driven in another other rabbits with any other reflashes on them

same here. I also don't like the fact that they have had software close to 2 1/2 years and haven't had any updates to address lag, rev hang issues...etc. 
I've emailed them 4 seperate times in the past 2 months.. with no response at all. 
They aren't looking to good right now compared to the other companies who are competing. 
C2 is so aggresive in addressing all the issues with the 2.5 engine. I respect that.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (doqFastlane)*

C2 100%


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

As I've stated before, I can assure you GIAC is working on some 2.5L changes... As soon as I have something solid I can post openly I will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I hope so. 
I've been hearing that for months and months now.
Well, here's to progress


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As I've stated before, I can assure you GIAC is working on some 2.5L changes... As soon as I have something solid I can post openly I will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

This would be nice!








Does C2 have a flashloader or switchable programs? If not then that is definitely a plus for GIAC. 
And not to thread jack but does anyone know if GIAC keeps records of your car getting flashed or is it at the dealer? I got flashed at LNT...enough said.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
This would be nice!








Does C2 have a flashloader or switchable programs? If not then that is definitely a plus for GIAC. 
And not to thread jack but does anyone know if GIAC keeps records of your car getting flashed or is it at the dealer? I got flashed at LNT...enough said.









As far as I know c2 doesnt have a flash loaded but you probably can switch with a laptop and a vagcom with their stuff. As far as GIAC they dont have records of your flash, just your dealer does.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

I don't care about being able to flash back and forth anyway. I'm more concerned with performance. 
My car is out of warrenty and I own it now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Does C2 have a flashloader or switchable programs? If not then that is definitely a plus for GIAC. 

C2 to my knowledge does not have any sort of switching capability

_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_And not to thread jack but does anyone know if GIAC keeps records of your car getting flashed or is it at the dealer? 

GIAC has total records of what vehicle has been flashed via VIN number (and customer's name and address if your dealer filled these parts out). They know which programs were purchased, when, and at which dealer. This is all tied via VIN number


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Yea, GIAC has it all on file. 
I just got reflashed about an hour ago. Along with some mods. 
I'll see how it is tommarow when I put some miles on it.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had a idle surge (Goes from 640-740 RPM, more noticeable with electrical load) since getting the GIAC programming. I don't know if a reflash would fix it or not and am half waiting for GIAC to update the software before throwing money away on another flash. I've had our local ROC VW tech monkey around with my car and he can't find anything wrong.
I'm thinking about getting the APR demo just so I can get it back to stock mode to see if it is still a problem.
If I do decide to go with different software, is it possible to sell the GIAC programming that I am no longer using to someone else?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_I'm thinking about getting the APR demo just so I can get it back to stock mode to see if it is still a problem.

After APR's demo is over it is not a true "stock" file, just their version of stock, just FYI


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
After APR's demo is over it is not a true "stock" file, just their version of stock, just FYI

Yeah, I would be careful with the APR demo. I've seen many people on here post that they felt there car was slower after the demo was over.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*

C2Motorsports software is Flash Loaded directly through the OBD port. We do not however offer a "switchable" module with any of our software. We do not see the value in developing a switchable controller, but we are not here to judge those companies that do offer it.
Several things to consider when researching C2 2.5L Software, and in no particular order
1. Price: $299 
2. C2 was the first to offer NA tuning for the 2.5
3. C2 was the first to offer FI tuning for the 2.5
4. C2 was the first company to develop a production 2.5 Turbo Kit
5. C2 is the first company to undertake R&D for 2.5 CAM programming
6. We offer CAI specific software at no additional charge
7. DBW lag REMOVED
8. Decel lag REMOVED
9. 87/93 octane program 
C2Motorsports is committed to the ongoing development of the 2.5L I5 motor. We have owned our own development car for several years, and we will continue to be dedicated to the 2.5 enthusiast. If there is anything further that we can do, please feel free to contact us.
C2


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

So so tempting. I wish someone i knew had the c2 so I could test drive it. 


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

I've driven all 3.
I like C2's the best because of the drivability changes they do, as well as the hp/tq gains. Which the others don't really address.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I guess I'm gonna give GIAC another month for an update. 
If they still show no progress, then Im going with c2.


----------



## chilipad (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*



C2Motorsports said:


> . If there is anything further that we can do, please feel free to contact us.
> How about finding a way for me to buy it. I live near Toronto Ontario.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (doqFastlane)*

I have had C2 for over a year and still love it!! have an intake and exhaust dog bone insert which make it that much more fun and all I need is Coils and it would be perfect.
Good luck


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I guess I'm gonna give GIAC another month for an update. 
If they still show no progress, then Im going with c2.

I had the C2 program for about a year before I upgraded to their turbo kit. it was the best "cheap" money I ever spent on my 2.5L besides,who needs to be switching back and forth anyway? and it's cheaper!


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have GIAC for a little over a year now and well just say... I'm not to happy about how long there taking to address these issues such as the lag and rev hang issues i still have especially for the price I paid for it. Im going to wait maybe another few months and if nothing is addressed I will be switching to c2 for sure, you cant beat there price, and it doesnt look like you can beat there motivation for the 2.5 i5 community either.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_I have GIAC for a little over a year now and well just say... I'm not to happy about how long there taking to address these issues such as the lag and rev hang issues i still have especially for the price I paid for it. Im going to wait maybe another few months and if nothing is addressed I will be switching to c2 for sure, you cant beat there price, and it doesnt look like you can beat there motivation for the 2.5 i5 community either.

I'm pretty sure GIAC doesn't give a shït about this engine.
It's been a little over 2 years and not so much as an update, post, or thread from them or their dealers. 
I'm sure they don't care...they already have our money


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

If you do switch over you definitely need to do a write up. And if GIAC does come out with an update you could go to your GIAC dealer and get reflashed for free, right? And if it sucks you can switch back over to C2.







If you paid for these programs you should be able to switch back and forth whenever you'd like.

And as far as being able to switch modes, can a dealer detect the C2 software if you bring it in for warranty work? From what I understand if you switch to stock mode with GIAC the dealer cannot detect it.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

dont get me wrong.. i hope they do come out with an update.. but i mean.. it a reasonable amount of time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

I have GIAC as well...and I also feel let down because I know that I can get the same HP/TQ AND get better drive ability while spending less money.
There is no doubt that GIAC is a great tuning/engineering company, and we have to give them credit for being one of the first companies that came out with a flash for the 2.5L Rabbits...but c'mon GIAC...what gives?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (volare)*

I'm so glad to hear people speaking out about this. I thought I was the only one. 
Hopefully this reaches the right people and they put their àss in gear.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (volare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volare* »_I also feel let down because I know that I can get the same HP/TQ AND get better drive ability while spending less money.
There is no doubt that GIAC is a great tuning/engineering company, and we have to give them credit for being one of the first companies that came out with a flash for the 2.5L Rabbits...but c'mon GIAC...what gives?

I believe C2 came out with the 2.5L software first.also included no rev hang,no drive by wire lag,no cai "cel" choice of 87/93 same price.better all around drive ability.and still working for the 2.5L community. can't ask for more than that...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *volare* »_I have GIAC as well...and I also feel let down because I know that I can get the same HP/TQ AND get better drive ability while spending less money.

Both GIAC and C2's flashes are $300


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Both GIAC and C2's flashes are $300

but one does more.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
but one does more.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_but one does more.









Yep you're right, I'm quite certain GIAC's dyno-tuned, tested, and proven HP and tq gains are greater than C2's on both 91 and 93 octane. As well, GIAC offers full switching between octane levels (one flash can cover 4 different octane specific tunes). The standard GIAC pump file is dual mapped to auto-detect the presence of 91 or 93 octane fuel and utilize its appropriate map. In addition, if the stock mode is added, it is completely safe on 87 (just like the stock software is). And for those that want every last bit of power, 100 octane race gas mode is available as well. 
Also, one thing to note from Chris' post above, the DBW lag cannot be truly "removed" as there will always be a slight inherent electronic lag time. Certainly you can modify the eGas and condense pedal travel to a point at which it feels like there is no lag, or feels like the "car knows what you want"; however this comes with a slight loss of minute throttle pedal adjustment (a slight change at the pedal then causes a much larger change at the throttle body). This is most clearly seen on other vehicles when customers install the "Sprint Booster". The car feels great for those times when you want to drive spiritedly, however many people notice "jerkiness" under very light throttle highway cruising.
Again, as Chris stated above, I'm not judging another tuner's style here, just highlighting.


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (chilipad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chilipad* »_
How about finding a way for me to buy it. I live near Toronto Ontario.

X2
Two things stopping me from buying this *now*. 
No listing of local vendors on C2's website

No dealer remotely close to me. (Austin TX) But then again, how would I know? see previous point.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

You can always call them up and ask, also I'm pretty sure you can mail them your ecu and they can flash it for you then mail it back.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i don't care what defense you have for GIAC, their customer support is terrible. i got chipped at the first waterfest that it was available, and i've been asking about an update ever since (2+ years). i wish i had never spent the money and just waited for another tuner to release a file. end of the story.


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (doqFastlane)*

I have had CIAC since H20 in 2007 and I have always been pleased with it. However now that my car has an intake it has a check engine light and C2 has intake software. The 20 squared MAF insert worked but I feel like I shouldn't need it when I have software. Where are you GIAC? For a company with such a good reputation and a long history of tuning they could update there product a lot faster.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (RflxRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RflxRabbit* »_I have had CIAC since H20 in 2007 and I have always been pleased with it. However now that my car has an intake it has a check engine light and C2 has intake software. The 20 squared MAF insert worked but I feel like I shouldn't need it when I have software. Where are you GIAC? For a company with such a good reputation and a long history of tuning they could update there product a lot faster. 

I know. GIAC has been around for such a long time and has had great success over the years. 
I'm surprised at their inability to show any interest in our engines after they took our money.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I'm surprised at their inability to show any interest in our engines after they took our money. 

I really think this statement is out of line... The fact of the matter is that they clearly ARE showing interest, thus why I have a test file in my car right now and have been working directly with GIAC on this.
Also, if you are comparing their "interest" vs. C2...
C2 offers NA software for basically 3 vehicles: 2.5L, VR6, and R32 (as well as Mk3 8v through BFI). They then offer FI software for 8v, 12v, 24v, R32, and 2.5L (and one or two 1.8T ECU's IIRC). As far as the FI software is concerned, it is very "broadly" setup (basically you supply turbo/manifold, utilize a particular MAF + injector combo and you are "cleared" to make XXX hp)
GIAC offers software for literally HUNDREDS of vehicles, and is under constant development of many platforms at any given time. Unfortunate as it is, the 2.5L community is really quite small in the realm of the aftermarket (thus the delay in MANY products that still have yet to be released for the engine that people expected from various companies 3+ years ago). Unlike 2.0Ts, most shops DO NOT have 2.5L shop cars. Luckily, I have two 2.5L's in my driveway ('07 and '08). *This is not to say GIAC is not interested in the 2.5L community!* Instead it is to show that while there maybe a slight delay in releasing an "update" you can rest assured that it will address specific changes and be significantly tested before public release, instead of using customers as guinea pigs as other tuners have been known to do in the past.

_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_Their customer support is terrible. i've been asking about an update ever since (2+ years).

"Asking for an update" does not really analyze customer support. Also, the way GIAC's dealer network is setup, 98% of all questions/concerns/requests can easily be handled through a dealer. And please don't think i'm doubting your claim, but it would seem very odd to immediately request an "update" after being flashed. Many other GIAC files go several years w/o an update and to this date are still the ones with the most pleased customers and powerful vehicles.
*As I stated earlier...* as soon as I have more information or an exact time line on the progress of updated/modified 2.5L software I will let everyone know


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you know if there going to address the idling issue, as well as rev hang. Also on a side note I want to take the damn cookie cutter insert out my carbonio thats restricting some airflow without getting a CEL do you know if that issue will be taken care of to with the update coming out?


_Modified by NoGamesRyan at 10:47 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (doqFastlane)*

In my opinion, i would go C2, mainly because [email protected] knows the in's and out's of the 2.5l software, and C2 is very reliable to get a hold of and help you fix your problems.
Good Luck with choosing your ECU! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (Turbonix)*

Agreed, go with the company that specializes in developing software and hardware for VW NA and FI engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_Do you know if there going to address the idling issue

Having over 120k worth of miles on 2.5L's just feet from me, I have never experienced any "idling" issues... Could you elaborate on these?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I haven't had any idling issues either.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Having over 120k worth of miles on 2.5L's just feet from me, I have never experienced any "idling" issues... Could you elaborate on these?

The only thing i can think of would be the car idling higher when first starting up and then dropping because of the SAI system but that is supposed to happen


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Having over 120k worth of miles on 2.5L's just feet from me, I have never experienced any "idling" issues... Could you elaborate on these?

My idle surges or stumbles, whatever the term is.
It can go from 640rpm to 740rpm. More noticeable with an increased electrical load. (e.g. foot on brake or headlights on). I don't remember this problem before the GIAC programming was loaded. I tried reinstalling the stock intake which made no difference. Re-aligned the throttle body, cleared out all codes, disconnected the MAF sensor. Had our local VW tech on the ROC look at it and mess around with a few thing though I don't remember what those are off the top of my head. I think the only thing he said left to try was disconnecting something for the cams, but he thinks it must be something with the programming.
I can provide logs from my Vag-com if you like, just let me know what you want logged.
I want to get to an APR dealer to get flashed for their demo just to see if I have the same problem with their programming.
I took it to the dealer and they couldn't/wouldn't do anything unless it was throwing codes.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUSlider)*

One question:
How will we find out there is an update for GIAC?
Will something be posted? And by who?
I don't think anyone from GIAC posts up on Vortex.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_One question:
How will we find out there is an update for GIAC?
Will something be posted? And by who?
I don't think anyone from GIAC posts up on Vortex. 

[email protected] posts very regularly on Vortex. When there is a new file released it is also mentioned on GIAC's Twitter. In the case of the 2.5L (or any file that we are working on with them for that matter), I will be sure to make a post regarding it


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Soon hopefully. 
Is the update free?


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

As mentioned by duslider above the idles surges up and down when the car is just sitting there... i havnt had this issue before but ive been chipped for about 10k miles and ive noticed it when duslider mentioned it on another forum.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NoGamesRyan)*

never had that happen to me with 20k chipped miles


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

After reading about all of the abilities of the software available, I don't really know why anyone would go with C2 as it has the fewest features, and for 0-200 dollars more you can get a multi-program set up that gives you tons of features.
APR is expensive, but there's a reason why. You can do more with it than any other program.
GIAC seems to be a pretty good bite for the price as rev hang and dbw lag are really not that big of issues.


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_After reading about all of the abilities of the software available, I don't really know why anyone would go with C2 as it has the fewest features, and for 0-200 dollars more you can get a multi-program set up that gives you tons of features.
APR is expensive, but there's a reason why. You can do more with it than any other program.
GIAC seems to be a pretty good bite for the price as rev hang and dbw lag are really not that big of issues. 

Features? The most important thing is that the flash itself it good. Everything else is just something for you to play around with (aka not needed).


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BlixaBargeld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlixaBargeld* »_
Features? The most important thing is that the flash itself it good. Everything else is just something for you to play around with (aka not needed).

agreed.
while giac, apr have nice setups and all, but for the 2.5L...i'd go C2 100% 
we are a C2 dealer here as well as APR. apr's 2.0T and 1.8T flashes are great but compairing the 2.5L flashes... C2 blowes away the other with performance, cost and drivability



_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 10:22 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Exactly. Who the fk cares about anything but performance?
I'd rather enjoy the driveability then know the valet mode will restrict someone from speeding. 
I won't ever valet my car anyway. Lol
I don't trust those damn kids


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_ rev hang and dbw lag are really not that big of issues. 

Do you own a 2.5L 5cyl Rabbit/Jetta? (I don't think so)
This comment belittles the 'voice' of the actual car owners/customers.
-Rod


_Modified by rod_bender at 8:10 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (rod_bender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rod_bender* »_
Do you own a 2.5L 5cyl Rabbit/Jetta? (I don't think so)
So, do you know what your talking about?
-Rod

Yeah, it's an 08 rabbit that's currently in 1st place in H stock in the region. Thats autocross terms if you don't know. I have a feeling I know my car better than you ever would.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Who the fk cares about anything but performance?
I'd rather enjoy the driveability

These are two very different things, power and driveability.

_Quote, originally posted by *rod_bender* »_This comment belittles the 'voice' of the actual car owners/customers.

Having nearly 60k on my 2.5L in <18 months including a cross-country Rally; and doing extensive driving and testing both "chipped" and "stock" I can honestly say that the "rev hang" really isn't a huge deal; and within a few minutes of driving the car it is quite easy to drive around it. My daily commute is between 95-115 miles a day, and I've been driving the past few months for the most part "stock", and obviously there is a very noticeable loss of power vs. "chipped" mode, but other than that I really can't say I dislike it from a driveability standpoint.
As Outie5000 stated, especially under track/auto-x conditions, its not noticed at all


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_i don't care what defense you have for GIAC, their customer support is terrible. i got chipped at the first waterfest that it was available, and i've been asking about an update ever since (2+ years). i wish i had never spent the money and just waited for another tuner to release a file. end of the story.

As a long time customer, I have lost all confidence in Giac and regret the purchase. 
My local shop/dealer is top notch, however Giac support is a joke. They promised an updated file months ago and still no results. I even made the trip and took the time to have my car logged and the shop sent files to them - just another broken promise. They no longer post in the TSI room. 
Once again my local dealer is a top notch shop - but Giac does not deliver the goods. Makes me wonder if they are still the same company from back in 2003


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Stratus2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stratus2003* »_
As a long time customer, I have lost all confidence in Giac and regret the purchase. 
My local shop/dealer is top notch, however Giac support is a joke. They promised an updated file months ago and still no results. I even made the trip and took the time to have my car logged and the shop sent files to them - just another broken promise. They no longer post in the TSI room. 
Once again my local dealer is a top notch shop - but Giac does not deliver the goods. *Makes me wonder if they are still the same company from back in 2003 *









I think you answered your own question... Lol
I feel the same way. I have used GIAC in the past for my 2 gli's from '97-2002... They have been non-existent.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_After reading about all of the abilities of the software available, I don't really know why anyone would go with C2 as it has the fewest features, and for 0-200 dollars more you can get a multi-program set up that gives you tons of features.
APR is expensive, but there's a reason why. You can do more with it than any other program.
*You can do things that are...well silly..and wastefull*
GIAC seems to be a pretty good bite for the price as rev hang and dbw lag are really not that big of issues. 

Rev Hang is the suck...it makes driving the car anoing..or worse makes you look like you dont know how to drive ...
Drive both setups..GIAC and C2...then you will know the answer...
and yes I drove both setups...and have had people switch from other flashes to C2....
and the new software and cam setup is the best thing yet......
And yes..I know things








And I do not work for C2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Rev Hang is the suck...it makes driving the car anoing..or worse makes you look like you dont know how to drive ...

I don't think I have ever driven ANY 2.5L with rev hang that is apparent to a third party and make it look like "you don't know how to drive"

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't think I have ever driven ANY 2.5L with rev hang that is apparent to a third party and make it look like "you don't know how to drive"

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










why don't you stop defending GIAC, and DO SOMETHING about it. 
It's all bullshït that they are working on something. How bout some proof....



----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't think I have ever driven ANY 2.5L with rev hang that is apparent to a third party and make it look like "you don't know how to drive"

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Ok then just say this
I have never driven a VW 2.5 car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Ok then just say this
I have never driven a VW 2.5 car









I could, but that would be a lie, I just broke 58K miles on my '08; and my GF has an '07 with ~75k miles. I have also driven lots of customer's 05.5-09s. While yes, I have noticed "rev hang", I would never say it causes an inability to smoothly drive the vehicle, especially not if it is your daily driver. Perhaps if someone who is used to say, a drive by cable VR6 jumped into a 2.5L and started driving it wouldn't be smooth, because the way the motor reacts is quite different.

_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
why don't you stop defending GIAC, and DO SOMETHING about it. 
It's all bullshït that they are working on something. How bout some proof....

I don't know what more proof I can really tell you other than I have a test file in my car right now?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

UNITRONIC FTW


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
C2 blowes away the other with performance, cost and drivability


can you be more specific when you say the c2 software blows the others away in performance? if a c2 chipped car and a apr chipped cars are on a highway, and they both take off at lets say 40mph, will the c2 car be 3 cars ahead by 100? 2 cars? 1car?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

100 cars


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

Again, I have to say the versatility of the APR programming is choice, as you can get an 87,91,93,100(or 110) octane program, you have the option of how much performance you want, and therein how much power you will get out.
Being able to get a chip, and run 87 is something that a lot of people are interested in, because they bought a cheap car and don't want to spend even more money than they initially intended to. Then again, getting chipped to run 93 is the same way. 
'
I would much rather have the options available to me, and KNOW that the dealer making the programs is a successful race team, than just get the cheapest chip out there.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

The stock compression ratio does not need any more than 93 octane...adding more timing to the engine and more octane will result in virtually no gain in performance....the motronic will deal with lesser octanes just fine..with no remapping necessary...so all those features are worthless gimmicks....the drivability is what counts..that and tq curve and overall power out put...
If we were talking about forced induction..you can benefit from a 100 oct program.....but who ever does it? if they do its for dyno sheet numbers usually....
My 2 cents on the features


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

If GIAC was smart, They'd offer a single, No-Fluff program, one Octane, One tune, and make it cheaper than the rest.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*

Lol^^. Doubt it. 
I'm going to wait till the end of august for GIAC to show us something. 
If nothing happens by then, hellloooo c2


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

IMO it should be APR and C2


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_
can you be more specific when you say the c2 software blows the others away in performance? if a c2 chipped car and a apr chipped cars are on a highway, and they both take off at lets say 40mph, will the c2 car be 3 cars ahead by 100? 2 cars? 1car? 

nothing leave stock, can you answer this question for me? im debating what chip to get. i dont understand how on a natural aspirtated car one chip can be so much faster than the other. 
can a chip company keep making the car faster and faster with updates? thats seems impossible to me. there has to be a limit. take for example mk4 vr6. the most power on natural aspirated chip was made right from the beginning. there were almost no updates for many many years but everyone was happy. how can the 2.5 be different? what is wrong with the current chip? everyone wants update, but for what exact reason? more power or something else? sorry for bad grammar, english is my second language.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*

Variaible cam timing is the pandoras box for the 2.5...... a thing the 12v VR6 lacks and the early MK4 tunes sucked..solder in chips for the sucking of a life time..what else you need to know


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

I bet if no one posts about this again in here, no one affiliated with GIAC will ever chime in about an update EVER.
Starting.....NOW 


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

did you call GIAC?
if not...why don't you?
or just get C2 and be happy


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

the 24v had vairiable timing and flash tuning. 
how much faster is the c2 chip vs. apr?
what need updating with giac chip?
someone please answer. has anyone had both? if so what is the exact difference?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*

power gains are close... but the C2 gets rid of the rev hang, higher redline and rev's nicer/smoother. and you can get it flashed for a CAI or stock so the cai won't throw a CEL as others do.
we do C2 and other companies flashes here. and for the 2.5L, we like the C2 flash. i have it on my personal car as well


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_power gains are close... but the C2 gets rid of the rev hang, higher redline and rev's nicer/smoother. and you can get it flashed for a CAI or stock so the cai won't throw a CEL as others do.
we do C2 and other companies flashes here. and for the 2.5L, we like the C2 flash. i have it on my personal car as well

nls - before you said c2 "blows away" other chip in performance but here you say "power gains are close". which one is it? are you only comparign apr and c2? have you driven a giac car? i am only lookin for the one which accelerate faster. thank you very much nls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_did you call GIAC?
if not...why don't you?
or just get C2 and be happy









yup, I called them Josh. 
3 weeks no returned phone calls or email returned. 
I will be getting C2 if they don't come us with something for thus rev hang and Dbw monstrosity. 
I also am waiting for a C2 dealer in NYC, and a special. 
I can't believe they don't have a dealer in New York!!
I want to be able to have a somewhat "local" shop to deal with that is a C2 dealer.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

Take any! Performance wise it's the same (give or take 1-2 whp). I would go with C2 for the driveability (rev hang) and support toward the community (sent 'em an IM on friday morning and still not heard a word from them tho







).


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

best way to contact C2 is Email


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_best way to contact C2 is Email









I got chris on the phone a few times for a chat ... What a nice guy, and really knowledgeable. 
I love their desire to produce applications for the 2.5 community


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

for everyone who is asking what chip makes your car faster...there is no answer hp gains will be close and depend on the specific car...our 2.5's are not fast cars to begin with and a little flash tuning isnt going to change that...now they are nice peppy little beasts for a low price and the c2 flash in my opinion makes the car way more fun to drive...pulls strong up to about 6k...if you want to make your 2.5 fast than turbo it or wait onn the cams and intake manni and hopefully we can see a 200whp 2.5l


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
yup, I called them Josh. 
3 weeks no returned phone calls or email returned. 
I will be getting C2 if they don't come us with something for thus rev hang and Dbw monstrosity. 
I also am waiting for a C2 dealer in NYC, and a special. 
I can't believe they don't have a dealer in New York!!
I want to be able to have a somewhat "local" shop to deal with that is a C2 dealer. 









SSTUNE Linden NJ


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (BlixaBargeld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlixaBargeld* »_
SSTUNE Linden NJ
. 
wahhhh! I don't wanna drive to Jersey! 
Lol. 
I can't believe NO dealers in New York. I'm baffled


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

$5K and you could become a dealer.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

lol... im AM engineer, just not that type of engineer..lol


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_. 
wahhhh! I don't wanna drive to Jersey! 
Lol. 
I can't believe NO dealers in New York. I'm baffled









How about CT?
European Performance Labs
Stratford, CT
(I flash stuff there)
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

GIAC exists in the other 49 states and C2 only seems to be available to a fortunate few...
C2 i want your program, bring it to CA!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
(I flash stuff there)
-Jeffrey Atwood


While wearing a trench coat i bet










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 11:00 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just left GIAC a few hours ago, the "issue" as some refer to it is pinpointed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's right, if someone really wants to say that either myself or GIAC doesn't care about the 2.5L look at the sidebar and see where I am from. I drove the car to California to GIAC to test and pinpoint the issues you guys have talked about. Now, it would be a lie to say I solely decided to drive 6k miles for this but the fact of the matter is that the issue has been pinpointed and is being taken care of.
Also, while at GIAC we were talking about perhaps a 87 octane file if people are really interested in it; and even the option of the available programs being: Stock, 87 octane performance, 91/93 performance. All on one flash.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Well 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for progress


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Also, while at GIAC we were talking about perhaps a 87 octane file if people are really interested in it; and even the option of the available programs being: Stock, 87 octane performance, 91/93 performance. All on one flash.

Oh, good news.


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_. 
wahhhh! I don't wanna drive to Jersey! 
Lol. 
I can't believe NO dealers in New York. I'm baffled









Why not. CHEAP gasoline


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (BlixaBargeld)*

I know. But I'll burn the savings on the trip back and forth.








I did get 93oct for $2.23 after Waterfest though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I did get 93oct for $2.23 after Waterfest though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

$4.19/gal for 91 in the CA Desert yesterday







Damn price gouging middle of nowhere!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (darkorb)*

How about a test pipe file for the usp downpipe?
Can that be done


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_How about a test pipe file for the usp downpipe?
Can that be done

In plain wording; no.
GIAC does not remove catalyst readiness in any software sold publicly in the United States (unless it is a purpose built never to be street driven race car). Being caught for "removing" this out of the software is a HUGE federal infraction with very large consequences, especially due to involvement with vehicle manufacturers.
Personally, we have had good luck with J-pipes or "angle blocks" on the rear O2 sensor for vehicles with very high flow or non-existent catalysts.


----------



## nyroshan (Dec 16, 2008)

does anyone have the numbers in gains for the 93 file with cai from c2? their site only seems to show 87,


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nyroshan)*

Couldn't be much.. Maybe 3-4.


----------



## nyroshan (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

I'm still debating as to whether i should get the c2 for drive-ability or apr for performance as well as those extra features such as program switching and lockout mode. 
btw Fastlane do you know shonseb? He's my cousin.


_Modified by nyroshan at 2:29 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nyroshan)*

Of course I know Shon...soon to be Dr. Shon. That's my boy. 
Dubs of Queens affiliate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I bet if no one posts about this again in here, no one affiliated with GIAC will ever chime in about an update EVER.
Starting.....NOW 

told you..lol


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

uhhhh anand who is affilitated with giac has posted three times since you said no one would post. i think you should apologise


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nyroshan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nyroshan* »_does anyone have the numbers in gains for the 93 file with cai from c2? ,

8-12


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
told you..lol


While not being directly tied to GIAC, I don't think there is really a reason for GIAC to post in this thread at the moment; I've already stated that they are actively working on a file for this application, and I don't see the need to pots hourly updates regarding it until it is released.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

That's with the software alone, or with catback and cai?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Just hoping on something like this "we expect to have an update available around ______ "
some timetable.


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

Yeah a timeline would be nice.


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RflxRabbit)*

Hopefully it makes us 2.5L owners all sleep better knowing that GIAC is still looking at the MKV for improvements (even though this update is for the GTI)
http://www.giacusa.com/news.php?newsid=105 
Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (volare)*

Although it's nice to hear they still have a heartbeat.. I'll be more excited when I see an update for 2.5L
That link is actually not an update, it's a new Stage 2 file. 
All we want is an update, and we know what we want rectified.








There is definitely enough interest in this engine with reflecting sales of the rabbit and jetta's to put foward a better effort. 
------
Almost 2 1/2 years now.....

_Quote »_U-SELECT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE FOR THE 2.5L VW® ’S RELEASED.... 
*Date: 06/8/2007*
After a great deal of R&D, GIAC is proud to announce the release of its U-select performance software for the 2.5L VW’s. This exceptional upgrade makes a peak power increase of 10 peak hp and a peak torque increase of 21 ft/lbs at the crank on 91 octane. Users on 93 octane will likely gain up to 15 hp due to the limitations of 91 octane and a couple more ft/lbs. of torque. The rev limiter is raised from 5800-6700 and the speed limiter is removed.
We are the first tuner we know of to offer full software switching for the 2.5L VW engines. No soldering, no hassles. This is a full OBD2 port software flash installation, completely reversible and 100% dealer scan tool compatible. The dealer can flash over it with no issues and your software can be reflashed.	
As with many of our switching products the program options are as follows:
91-93 Octane Performance (must be purchased)
100 Octane Performance
Valet Mode
Stock Mode (87 octane compatible)
Kill Mode
A “Privacy Firewall” option is also available. This security feature links your handheld switcher to your vehicle via a programmed password so that only your switcher can change your programs. 
All programs must be switched with the GIAC Handheld Flashloader or with the downloadable Flashloader located on our website. 
*NOTE* Please check our website for ECU compatibility.
MSRP:	$395.00
100 OCT MSRP:	$100.00
VALET MSRP:	$50.00
STOCK MSRP:	$50.00
KILL MSRP:	$50.00
Privacy Firewall:	$100.00

This software is available through any authorized GIAC dealer. Please visit our website at: http://www.giacusa.com/dealers.php to find the dealer nearest to you.





_Modified by doqFastlane at 11:44 AM 8-17-2009_


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_All we want is an update, and we know what we want rectified.










just so that i am informed. what is it that needs to be changed or updated on the file? do the other companies that make chips for the 2.5l have the same issues?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Both GIAC and C2's flashes are *$300*

*MSRP:	$395.00*
100 OCT MSRP:	$100.00
VALET MSRP:	$50.00
STOCK MSRP:	$50.00
KILL MSRP:	$50.00
Privacy Firewall:	$100.00

Also just saw this.... someone owes me $95.00


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Also just saw this.... someone owes me $95.00

The price when the file first came out was $395; then $333 @ WF '08; and since then has been dropped to $300


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Oh good. So that extra 95$ they made off all the early purchases they can put towards the update r&d


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

So, in the new GTI file, they claim:
"reworked traction control for improved applied torque at lower speeds"
Can this also be applied to the 2.5L when (and if) GIAC ever completes an update for us?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (volare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volare* »_So, in the new GTI file, they claim:
"reworked traction control for improved applied torque at lower speeds"
Can this also be applied to the 2.5L when (and if) GIAC ever completes an update for us?

that would be nice! I'd email GIAC about it, maybe you'll get an answer in 2-3 months from them if your lucky.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (volare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volare* »_So, in the new GTI file, they claim:
"reworked traction control for improved applied torque at lower speeds"
Can this also be applied to the 2.5L when (and if) GIAC ever completes an update for us?

The 2.5L doesn't have the same issues as the new TSI cars; their traction control is still intrusive in 1st gear even when switched "off" from the factory


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: GIAC vs. C2*


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: GIAC vs. C2 (Lt. Crash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_









that's all I hear. 
12 more days and I'm going c2. 2 1/2 years is long enough for an update.


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: GIAC vs. C2 (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
that's all I hear. 
12 more days and I'm going c2. 2 1/2 years is long enough for an update. 

any way for you to do before after dyno? let us know the results. how it drive, how much power, etc.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: GIAC vs. C2 (02VWGTIVR6)*

Dyno before and after? Sure, I'll set up a donation fund.








but full driveability review comparison... Yes. Will do


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: GIAC vs. C2 (02VWGTIVR6)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4517451


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: GIAC vs. C2 (Lt. Crash)*

Has there been any reliablility issues with C2 ? I just dont want to wake up one day, and crank my car to have it not start. Or kill my car with 6800 rpm "fun"


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: GIAC vs. C2 (OchoCinco5k)*

As far as I can see, c2 is the only flash people haven't complained about.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

As an update, VF Engineering has an in-house car that is at GIAC undergoing testing for a 2.5L file revision right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Now that's what we wanna hear!9


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As an update, VF Engineering has an in-house car that is at GIAC undergoing testing for a 2.5L file revision right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Any word on if GIAC has or will be working on '09 cars? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_Any word on if GIAC has or will be working on '09 cars? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They certainly will, just need to find an '09 that is willing to drop the vehicle off @ GIAC in SoCal for a few days


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

How do we obtain the 2.5L update when it comes out? I assume the update is free. P


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

When it is released, just go to your local GIAC dealer and ask for a reflash with the new file


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_How do we obtain the 2.5L update when it comes out? I assume the update is free. P

It's probably free but the dealer that reflashes it for you can charge labor. Probably about $50.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*

i love how they call hooking up a computer for 25 minutes labor.. lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

takes time, correct?
people work for a living and have to make money, correct?
shops do a huge by in, anywhere from $2,000 to $15,000 to do flashes, need to make it back somehow.
you like working for free, even if its easy sometimes? if you boss walked in and said"oh, your only sitting there typing on a PC....your not getting paid cause its not labor.." you be happy?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Correct..time is money....
and its not just hooking it to the computer..and it installs itself....
Your parents raised you wrong....
Making you thing everything on earth should be free....


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I never forget 


_Modified by doqFastlane at 2:38 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

chill chill, my friend.
then you know nothing in life is free and you have to work hard to get what you need and want







to you for getting where you are in life


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

guess thats why i went straight to the source or actualy met up with the source and had the C2 guys flash my car so i didnt have to pay a middle man...


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chilipad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chilipad* »_


C2Motorsports said:


> . If there is anything further that we can do, please feel free to contact us.
> How about finding a way for me to buy it. I live near Toronto Ontario.






C2Motorsports said:


> x6000


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As an update, VF Engineering has an in-house car that is at GIAC undergoing testing for a 2.5L file revision right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

any word on how that's going?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

people keep waiting for these companies to get their act together and whining about this and that...just go to C2 and get it done. it will be the best money you will ever spend on your car...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
any word on how that's going?


Spoke with Garrett today, coming along well, as with every other GIAC flash, there is always extensive testing done "in-house" before sending the files out for public use


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

took a while to get my Giac ccta revision - but I am glad I waited - it's like drive by cable now!!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Stratus2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stratus2003* »_took a while to get my Giac ccta revision - but I am glad I waited - it's like drive by cable now!!!

what? WhAt's ccta? They released the update?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
what? WhAt's ccta? They released the update?










CCTA is the new 2.0T TSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

It's been about a week, how's progress?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

Amongst all of the other projects being worked on by GIAC, I am certain that this type of testing and changing of software parameters takes longer than a week.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Amongst all of the other projects being worked on by GIAC, I am certain that this type of testing and changing of software parameters takes longer than a week.

















it's actually been 2 1/2 years. 








I was asking for any updates. Please don't chime in again, thanks.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_people keep waiting for these companies to get their act together and whining about this and that...just go to C2 and get it done. it will be the best money you will ever spend on your car...

x2!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_








it's actually been 2 1/2 years. 








I was asking for any updates. Please don't chime in again, thanks.









They have not been working on any update for the 2.5 software for the past 2.5 years because it simply is not necessary.
Thanks for your concerns, I'll "chime" in as I see fit. Thanks.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Is the revision going to include 06 and 07s files or is it just going to be for the 08s?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They have not been working on any update for the 2.5 software for the past 2.5 years because it simply is not necessary.
Thanks for your concerns, I'll "chime" in as I see fit. Thanks.









U'mmmm
get a cluepon..
then redeem it for a clue


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

Any news??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Any news??

I have been personally slammed with school work, so I have not kept up on the updates, I will let you know tomorrow!
Thanks,


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I wrote GIAC about a possible update a few weeks back and just got a positive response from Giac.
They said that they're working on a file (to resolve the rev hang issue), and should have something very soon!
Great news for all of us who have waited!!! I think we should all eat our words...GIAC is a great company with some excellent customer service!
**keeping my fingers crossed***


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (volare)*

Yay!


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

I am watching this too... I have had my GIAC flash for almost 2 years now and the lack of updates is just poor....
GIAC don't let us down!!


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Any chance that we'll get this update for H2O this year?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PGJettaFTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_I am watching this too... I have had my GIAC flash for almost 2 years now and the lack of updates is just poor....
GIAC don't let us down!!

After my recent dyno success, I'm gonna try to stick it out with GIAC and their "update"
hopefully they get it out soon


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

Same with me... I was very pleased with my dyno graph when i saw it!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

care to share?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Go.here-> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4558902


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

163whp and 183wtq, with the GIAC 93-0ctane, 2.5" catback, abd intake, and nst underdrive.... and i now have the eurojet header and ported the the throttle body so i am hoping for about 175whp or so!


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

GIAC's response to me was that they should have an updated file ready for us very soon...and that they were working on one last week on a 2007 test car. I'm hoping that we'll get some information on it within the month.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (volare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volare* »_GIAC's response to me was that they should have an updated file ready for us very soon...and that they were working on one last week on a 2007 test car. I'm hoping that we'll get some information on it within the month.


Nice numbers PG!
You realize those numbers are close to 25whp over stock whp!
I hope they update it soon, bc if c2 is at Show n Go 10/11/09 @ Englishtown, NJ
I'm gonna end up going that route. They have a cai & high flow cat file!
We'll see.......


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Well that last statement from Volare is promising http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And doq.... if you go with C2 please let me know how you feel between that GIAC.... if you like it I will most likely be switching also if GIAC doesnt have something out by then... and yeah.. when i saw the dyno i was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (PGJettaFTW)*

C2 will be at H20 for sure.
not sure who will be flashing C2 at show-n-go.
if APtuning is there they normally do C2 flashes on the spot
C2 is worth the change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (PGJettaFTW)*

Just so you know, you need to be flashed back to stock to get the c2 tune.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Fair enough.... and Anand can you chime in with an update also??


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_C2 will be at H20 for sure.
not sure who will be flashing C2 at show-n-go.
if APtuning is there they normally do C2 flashes on the spot
C2 is worth the change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can't make it to h20 this year. 
Chris @ c2 told me ngpracing will be @ show n go flashing!
Woot


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Just so you know, you need to be flashed back to stock to get the c2 tune. 


you sure?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Josh can you verify that for us?
I was told that it may or may not load correctly if it's flashed over.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

C2 says,
"We don't know 100% what other companies do to the ECU that may a react C2 flash, so we state it is better to have a STOCK ECU then flash to C2"


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Now, about going back to stock... Can the Giac dealer do that? Or should I go to the dealership for that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I don't have an update back from GIAC as of yet, but due to my class schedule I haven't been at the shop for the past two days.
As far as a reflash to stock, any GIAC dealer can do that, or a dealer can re-write it back to stock. The GIAC flash acts totally like the stock one in terms of "traces" or anything like that, so it won't incorrectly alter the flash counter, or leave anything behind like some other companies' flashes.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Now, about going back to stock... Can the Giac dealer do that? Or should I go to the dealership for that?

giac


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Any c2 dealers close to south florida? I currently have GIAC, and im also thinking about making this change as well.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

Call Adam at Wolfcars Motorsports in Miami:

http://www.wolfcars.com

(305)593-8162

(305)593-8835
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

As an update, VF's test car (an '07) should be over @ GIAC again on Tuesday... More info then!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

.....


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

25% OFF C2Motorsports Software at H2O International 09' 
End thread...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_25% OFF C2Motorsports Software at H2O International 09' 
End thread...

There is a reason doqFastlane is still with GIAC and awaiting the update is thanks to the power it's making


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The power was outstanding, if GIAC fixes the dbw lag and throttle response, then it's all kosher. They will have the driveability issues fixed AND put out the best whp


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

I am in the same boat as doq... and the power is why I am still here... but still if nothing gets resolved it might come to the point where c2 will be worth it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_I am in the same boat as doq... and the power is why I am still here... but still if nothing gets resolved it might come to the point where c2 will be worth it

I can guarantee you that a fix is on the way and is being worked on, and as soon as I have an update I will pass on the info!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PGJettaFTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_I am in the same boat as doq... and the power is why I am still here... but still if nothing gets resolved it might come to the point where c2 will be worth it

x2, it's just been sooo long for the ones who have stuck around for 2+ years.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

actually coming up on two years exactly for me


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

so i take it you guys are not interested in c2's cams?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I'm definitely interested in seeing if they actually produce a gain in horsepower... /me looks around for cam dyno sheets


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

well guess we never got our Tuesday update.........


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_well guess we never got our Tuesday update.........










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_as soon as I have an update I will pass on the info!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*









Ok well I spoke to chris @ C2 the other day about the software. 
I'm so tired of being strung along by this GIAC "update". 
I should be heading up to CT next week to meet up with Jeff Atwood from c2 to get the 93/oct flash. 
Sorry GIAC, I was extremely patient along with many others.
I can only take so much bullshït before I jump ship. 
If a miracle happens and they release something before next Saturday, then I'll hold off. If not, then you'll be getting my review of the comparison between these 2 software companies shortly.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

sounds good doq let me know for sure... 
although I went to go drive a MK6 GTi yesterday and ummmm..... 
but we wont go there... please keep us all updated!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I spoke with Garrett quickly over the weekend and found out that this update will include much more than just the rev-hang fix; an intake solution is being worked on as well for the update to make it a "big" update.
More info once I get a test file.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

What about a file for high flow cat/test pipe?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_What about a file for high flow cat/test pipe?

due to the HUGE consequences that it may bring upon them, especially due to their interactions directly with OEM's GIAC has not (and does not) make any files that remove specific emmissions control related codes such as cat efficiency on vehicles that legally require them. If you can prove the vehicle is used for legitimate racing purposes only, contact us and we can discuss a custom file for you with GIAC. 
Personally, at our shop an easy fix for most customers is to add a J-pipe extension off of the rear O2 sensor bung to remove it from the direct stream. 99% of our customers no longer have a CEL after this modification.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm thinking about getting chipped. For me it's now between C2Motorsports and APR.
C2: Would offer all time performance at 87 Oct
Performance:
87 Octane
+8hp
+10ft/lbs
From their website. But I would have to run 87 all the time, instead of going to 93 every once in a while. The rev limiter would be raised only 300 rpm over APR.
APR: Offers a 93 Oct. Tune but Im not sure on the exact power gains or even if it is applicable with my 150HP 06 Motor. But it would fit in with my track usage. I could fill it up with 87 during the week and fill it up with 93 and have fun. Plus the 93 left over would be nice on the street.
Both are comparably priced and both have their pro's and con's.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Can't wait to see what the update consists of! I'm not sure why people are in such a big hurry to get an update. Although I am curious to see the difference between C2 and GIAC, to me it doesn't seem like the difference would be big enough to spend $300 to reflash. With a N/A car you're not going to notice a huge difference between two different software.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*

we are impatient because some of us have been waiting for 2 years without an update!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_we are impatient because some of us have been waiting for 2 years without an update!

Generally speaking however, unless there are lots of requests for a particular update, one is not always just "worked on".... The requests to remove the rev-hang/etc have really only popped up over the past 9-12 months; thus it is kind of unfair to state you have been waiting for 2 years.
Likewise, one could say they have been waiting for 5 years for a Mk4 R32 update, however, there aren't any complaints or critiques from customers, and subsequently, no need for an update.
Rest assured that when this update is finally released it will incorporate knowledge gained from LOTS of testing, on different dynos as well as immense street use, and from significant GIAC/GIAC dealer (non-customer) based testing on both coasts utilizing 91 *and* 93 octane fuel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

How about a guestimate ETA for us.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_How about a guestimate ETA for us. 

My personal guesstimate? With all the changes going into the file now, I would say several (3-5) weeks... I would figure ~2k miles of road testing (which on my car is just a bit shy of 2 weeks) plus GIAC's in house testing on the car(s) they have in SoCal.
As soon as I have updates I will keep letting everyone know


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

With my carbonio, MAF Insert, ECS Lightweight Pulleys and GIAC flash my 0-60 jumped to 6.8 secs so I love it


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Terrence901)*

No one is complaining about the power... i am very pleased with it as i stated before without my eurojet header and ported throttle body i put down 163whp and 183wtq and i am anticipating being around 175whp with the 2 additional mods...
we are just stating we want a fix for rev hang and some other issues


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_








Ok well I spoke to chris @ C2 the other day about the software. 
I'm so tired of being strung along by this GIAC "update". 
I should be heading up to CT next week to meet up with Jeff Atwood from c2 to get the 93/oct flash. 
Sorry GIAC, I was extremely patient along with many others.
I can only take so much bullshït before I jump ship. 
If a miracle happens and they release something before next Saturday, then I'll hold off. If not, then you'll be getting my review of the comparison between these 2 software companies shortly. 










We are looking forward to getting you taken care of with your flash, but MORE importantly, I am curious to hear your back-to-back assessment of our C2 software compared to your present software.....I keep ready about how "powerful" our competitor's software is, and well.....we have been in and around this motor for quite a bit of development, NA/CAM/FI you name it; so I think that we are in as good a position as any to not only improve the driving characteristics, but also to extract any unrealized power that the 2.5L may be hiding.
It only goes so far for *ME* to say how good C2 software is........I think it speaks volumes to hear it from the customer.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

I believe the truth lies within the actual customers. 
From the 25-30 c2 customers I've personally spoken to, not 1 had a negative comment. 
From the GIAC customers, 90% of them have the same negative comments.
Like I said, if miracles happen, and Giac is released soon, I'll take a shot at it. If I'm still unsatisfied..... *c*2-*U-**soon!*
btw, chris & Jeff are super nice guys, and seem to have an answer for everything I need to know. 











_Modified by doqFastlane at 7:43 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

Theoretically you'd be able to switch back to GIAC after the update if you have C2. I'm still convinced that two different software for N/A cars can't be that big of a difference. But it's your money so do what you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*

oh but there is...drivability is so differnt between the 2... power gains MAY be close(not sure) but the way the car drives with C2 is so great. i love mine


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

of course you do. your a c2 dealer. $$








I honestly can't wait to hear dog's review of the two when he switches. But it would only be fair to use the updated GIAC software for a comparison.


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*

i got my rabbit flashed at h20 by C2 i love it! jeff and chris are great people. i have driven 2 rabbits now both mine and my friends. theres with giac and mine with c2. we both have the same file 93oct with cold air. not only was mine smoother but it out performed theres. everytime we had a go, i pulled on it. they deal with the dbw issues being frustrated in city driving, while i am at peace now when i drive. best *$225* i have ever spent. when do you see w giac making super happy customers. c2 always does it better. im not just stating this because i want to rag on giac. its just the facts. ps jeff send me a sticker or plate frame as i forgot to get one at h20i.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PM R28)*

The case continues to build...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

i want a c2 plate holder got my car flashed by jeff in helen do they sell them on the site?


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (youngkal)*

not sure but i definatly want one if they do


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_of course you do. your a c2 dealer. $$










also an APR dealer


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Just keeping this alive


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Just keeping this alive

why? end it and buy C2 and be happy


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hang in there man.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I will most likely but if they do come out with something month I might as well try it out. 
I was hoping someone was flashing c2 @ showngo


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

APtuning normally does flashes at the shows....they may be there.


----------



## matthewjeffrey (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

where can i get c2 software in california? or can i?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (matthewjeffrey)*

EH, im tired.
Just spoke to chris from c2 for 20 minutes, great guy.
Im meeting Jeff Atwood from c2 @ EPL labs in CT on Monday for the c2 software.+ high flow cat & CAI specific software.
The wait is over. Review to follow.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
The wait is over. Review to follow.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Doq, will you do a dyno for comparison?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_Doq, will you do a dyno for comparison?

eventually...
It's not free.








If some donations are made, sure. I'll do it next week. 
If the dyno is even close to my GIAC dyno #'s, and the driveability issues are fixed then it was worth it.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewjeffrey* »_where can i get c2 software in california? or can i?


http://www.fourseasonstuning.com


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
http://www.fourseasonstuning.com

Chris, it's actually : http://fourseasontuning.com/


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

What about norcal/bay area?
Can't wait for the comparison review!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I had GIAC with pump and stock modes and I will say I liked the multitune capability that the GIAC chip had... however my c2 turbo kit transformed my car. Kinda wish I could say something about the NA chip but nobody else has come to market with the level of products c2 offers for the 2.5


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Here's one thing GIAC has on C2: http://www.giacusa.com/dealermap/ But if I had the money I'd definitely have a C2 turbo kit and wouldn't have to worry about n/a chips.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PM R28)*

It has been completed.
I'm on i95 driving back from Conneticut after meeting Jeff Atwood from c2, 93 oct CAI,HIGH FLOW file...
Holy shït.... That's all I got to say about that. 
It's alive, ITS ALIVE! 


_Modified by doqFastlane at 5:04 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
I'm on i95 driving back from Conneticut after meeting Jeff Atwood from c2, for custom file...

doq, one issue with this forthcoming comparison now, you are comparing a one-off C2 file vs. an off the shelf East/West coast safe file.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'm sure it's c2's normal file with the cai and cat program added on to what he requested and not a one off tune. But fitted to his mods he requested. As he was there and gone in less then one day. Custom one off tunes take soooooo much longer. You should know that.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (doqFastlane)*

*I started this thread in July '09, now 230 posts and 5000 views later.... GODDAMIT I'm gonna end it.*
*It all started with this question(7/22/09)...........*
----------------------


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Just looking for first hand opinions on your expierences with these 2 flashes. 
I've had the GIAC for about 7 months, and I'm not totally in love with it. 
As far as performance upgrades I've got:
GIAC 93oct flash 
Magnaflow cat back
Carbonio CAI
20 squared MAF insert
NST lightweight pulley
NLS short shifter
FF shifter bushings
Stage 1 BFI tranny insert
VF engineering pendelum mount
------
Now all the claims made about the c2 flash have made me rethink the performance I'm getting from the GIAC. I really don't expierence all the factors the c2 people are claiming.
So if you have/had either or both.. Please voice your opinions.. I appriciate it. 


Ok....
First off let me state that this *IS NOT* a one-off file from c2 that I got. It is a standard file c2 offers now if you have a CAI and/or high flow cat(or test-pipe).. at NO charge. Just another weak attempt from GIAC to save face. It is posted on the c2 site of which file you want. They offer 87/89/93oct. They offer straight flash if you are not modded, and the offer a CAI, and high flow version right there on the site. All $299.00 regular price. I was not able to take advantage of the H2o special bc i was working.
---------------------
*THE GOOD, THE BAD, & THE UGLY*
-----
*THE GOOD*
I drove all the way from Queens, NY to Stratford, CT to meet up with Software mastermind Jeff Atwood. Upon meeting him I knew right away he knew his *******, and meant business. Discussing with me the mods I had, & the performance I should expect. He had me remove the 20Squared MAF insert, bc "that wont be needed anymore" yay+1
He left for the office for about 20 minutes to write the file for my specific car. When he returned, he began to load the software. After about 15-20 minutes it was complete. He ran through the ECU to see if everything was loaded correctly.. it was, thank you







. I was told that the shifting will be slightly different now that the DBW is gone, and the sluggish throttle will be eliminated. I didn't really take him serious when he said that Id have to "get used" to the new shifting pattern when coming off the clutch, Ive been driving manual for about 10 years. Um... i was mistaken








As soon as i put her in 1st, i jerked like i was a virgin driver. The throttle is instatanious. As soon as a put an ounce of pressure on the gas, it responded lovely. I NEVER felt that in the GIAC. It was always sluggish and felt restrictive.
On to the highway... for a 1.5 hr drive back to NYC. Perfect to really feel this baby out. Ok.. all kidding aside, the car just kept pulling... HARD. from 2k-6k the car pulled hard and smooth in every gear. NO rev hang, NO DBW sleepy throttle lag.
I brought her up to 120mph on the I95 to see how she responds.. beutifully. Smooth pulls in every gear.
With GIAC, at 5k on higher rpm, the power felt like it just fell off, wasnt pulling anymore.
*THE BAD*
The fact i had to drive out of state to get the software! Come to NY guys!
-----
*THE UGLY*
This is hard for me to say, and probably harder for you all to believe...
I went to my GIAC dealer @ 9am to get the car flashed back to stock for the c2 software flash. THis is the best part.... I DID not feel 1 difference the entire way up to Conneticut with the stock software compared to the GIAC. I actually thought the car drove better on the stock software. Call me crazy. I drive 50 miles a day to work, and i drove 20 miles to the shop to get flashed back. I know how my car drives. It honestly felt better with the stock software. There was absolutely NO decrease in performance after I had the stock software back in. 
-----
Well it's been a long road of broken promises, and heated discussions. I gave GIAC plenty of time for the update, and didnt jump ship early on them. Im so glad i did what i did, i hope all GIAC guys, and potential CHIP minded customers go the c2 route and save a lot more money than me. Do it right the first time.

*She's happy now!








Seacrest out 



_Modified by doqFastlane at 8:08 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_First off let me state that this *IS NOT* a one-off file from c2 that I got. It is a standard file c2 offers now if you have a CAI and/or high flow cat(or test-pipe).. at NO charge. Just another weak attempt from GIAC to save face.

Only reason I posted that, was because (well, now that you have edited it it no longer states this), but because YOU posted "I'm on i95 driving back from Conneticut after meeting Jeff Atwood from c2, for custom file..."

_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I brought her up to 120mph on the I95 to see how she responds.. beutifully. Smooth pulls in every gear.
With GIAC, at 5k on higher rpm, the power felt like it just fell off, wasnt pulling anymore.

Butt Dyno is great, however, a real dyno will show real numbers.

_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Well it's been a long road of broken promises, and heated discussions. 

I wouldn't consider anything to be a broken promise, GIAC has stated they are working on an update to encompass many different changes in the 2.5L file; and this is the truth, they are working on it.
I hope to see a dyno (same dyno, with similar weather) and a long term comparison in a few months


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

well.. i guess i will be switching to C2 software lol. Oh and i get what ur saying when switching back to stock from GIAC ... seriously.. the car feels a lot better with just stock file. WTF ? anyways thanks for the update


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

all kidding aside, it felt better on the stock software.
Butt dyno or no butt dyno, i love the way the car drives. It feels alive finally. Even if the HP's# are close i dont care. The feel of the throttle alone makes the difference. 
c2=wins


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

The switch will be coming for me in the Spring then...
Thanks for the update doq and thanks for making my decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (PGJettaFTW)*

no prob
just trying to look out for fellow 2.5 guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

nice write up...and to all you guys who are finally switching to c2...ummm...i told you so...lol


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (youngkal)*

you're complaining about an hour and a half drive? The closest c2 dealer to me in San Francisco is 7 hours one way!!!!!!








You have a great product, why not expand? 
I'm also curious as to how they remove the CEL for the intake. I don't know exactly how it works but if a car is running lean, does the software just change what the car thinks is lean so in all reality it still is running lean? 
The testpipe file also seems useless. It's an easy fix with an o2 spacer.
I can't wait until the GIAC update comes out. I guess you won't be able to do a true review without driving the updated file. Unless you want to flash back and forth


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_you're complaining about an hour and a half drive? The closest c2 dealer to me in San Francisco is 7 hours one way!!!!!!










Please contact Ken or Kevin at







http://www.tomassporttuning.com/


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
c2=wins

told you.








congrats and enjoy your "new" car


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

All kidding aside, it really does feel like a new car. 
Great driving to work this morning. 4am, no one on the road going to manhattan. 
I love it.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

what about APR Vs. C2? both 299 ?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Please contact Ken or Kevin at







http://www.tomassporttuning.com/


Are they flashing c2 now? Wow, I think I'm going to wait until GIAC comes out with an update and go from there. 
Also can you comment on this? 

_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_ I'm also curious as to how they remove the CEL for the intake. I don't know exactly how it works but if a car is running lean, does the software just change what the car thinks is lean so in all reality it still is running lean? 



_Modified by IJSTROK at 5:30 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
I'm also curious as to how they remove the CEL for the intake. I don't know exactly how it works but if a car is running lean, does the software just change what the car thinks is lean so in all reality it still is running lean? 


The tune is modified to sort the cause of the lean condition.
Its not exactly 'difficult'.
Don't take my word for it, LOG data. The software tweak for a CAI adds fuel, thus fixing the lean reported condition.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Jeff, thanks again for everything.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey doq, im curious is to if you can tell me if the mpg is any different with the c2 software?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

I was wondering myself. 
The next time I fill up, I will test it out. 
I was getting between 23-26 mph with giac/93. 
It's kinda low bc of the combination of having excessive mods & driving like an ässholë.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

I average 250-270 miles a tank so I think were in the same boat XD


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

GIAC or C2?
APR! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I don't have either - and would still get C2 without seeing this thread, but this thread truly needed some before and after dyno runs to have complete merit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_I average 250-270 miles a tank so I think were in the same boat XD

Wow.... I think over the past couple months my average tanks have been in the 375-390 range


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm get an avg. of 20mpg


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

GIAC with Carbonio intake and Eurojet exhaust. Avg 25mpg mixed... Waiting for the GIAC update as I don't want to spend any more money on chip tuning...


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_GIAC with Carbonio intake and Eurojet exhaust. Avg 25mpg mixed... Waiting for the GIAC update as I don't want to spend any more money on chip tuning...

I have just about the same and I get around 22mpg all city. Or when I take trips home, I average about 25-28mpg mixed.

Hey Anand, I know you said a few weeks but have you heard anything new? I'm just anxious and I know GIAC won't let us down. 17 years of tuning experience gives me a lot of faith in them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Hey Anand, I know you said a few weeks but have you heard anything new? I'm just anxious and I know GIAC won't let us down. 17 years of tuning experience gives me a lot of faith in them. 


I will check in with them tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Awesome!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_C2 100%









Easier said then done.
They have a very poor distribution network, there is no one within 800 miles of me that flashes C2. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Which could be why a lot of people go with GIAC, even though it might not be as good.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (vwgtipowr)*

so, get a local shop to be a dealer...its not too hard.
so you'd rather have a less quality, unpreforming software, company that doesn't respond for 2 year software instead of driving to a show or shop to get a good flash? worth a trip


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_so you'd rather have a less quality, unpreforming software, company that doesn't respond for 2 year software 

I just want to comment that this is by far, one of the MOST professional posts I have seen from an advertiser here [/sarcasm]
In other news, I spoke with [email protected] yesterday, and as stated the "update" will address more than just the rev hang, and is currently being tested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
Easier said then done.
They have a very poor distribution network, there is no one within 800 miles of me that flashes C2. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Which could be why a lot of people go with GIAC, even though it might not be as good. 

Dude Reflex Tunuing in Manchester does C2... call doug and heather there and they will hook you up... and if they do let me drive it so i can compare my GIAC to C2


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I just want to comment that this is by far, one of the MOST professional posts I have seen from an advertiser here [/sarcasm]
In other news, I spoke with [email protected] yesterday, and as stated the "update" will address more than just the rev hang, and is currently being tested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Has anyone, whether it be GIAC or C2 had a chance to look over an '09 car and perhaps start testing software for their ECUs?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_so, get a local shop to be a dealer...its not too hard.
so you'd rather have a less quality, unpreforming software, company that doesn't respond for 2 year software instead of driving to a show or shop to get a good flash? worth a trip

For some reason this response doesn't surprise me coming from you. First off doesn't a local shop have to pay a certain amount to be able to become a dealer? C2 does not have a very wide selection of software so this makes it hard to pitch to a shop to start flashing their software. GIAC is by no means a less quality company. They have top quality software for Porsche, Audi, Bentley, BMW, Mini, Skoda, SEAT, and VW. Plus they've been doing it for nearly two decades. 
We should just be happy that they are updating the software at all. As many of us 2.5 owners have seen, not many companies have even touched our cars because it just would not be worth it due to high costs and such a small market. I think C2 is a great company and has great products but GIAC is one of the top software tuning companies for European cars. /rant


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (PGJettaFTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_
Dude Reflex Tunuing in Manchester does C2... call doug and heather there and they will hook you up... and if they do let me drive it so i can compare my GIAC to C2









According to heather they do NOT deal with C2 anymore.
I received the below email from them today.
I just hope it wasn't due to issues they were having with the C2 software.

_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex Tunning* »_
Sorry we are no longer flashing C2.


Best Regards,

Heather Zaccone
Reflex Tuning, LLC
http://www.reflextuning.com 
603.557.0250


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Opinions: Giac vs C2 (vwgtipowr)*

Sucks for me, I was contacting them for an appointment for a flash.








It was brought to my attention that reflex no longer does performance car stuff, just maintenance now.


_Modified by vwgtipowr at 9:30 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_
Has anyone, whether it be GIAC or C2 had a chance to look over an '09 car and perhaps start testing software for their ECUs?


Yes, we have looked into the '09 rabbit.
The 'delay' is that this is an entirely new/different ecu....
NOT FSI
and NOT ME7
This ecu, at least here in the US is unique to this motor.
We'll make software for it, but we need to make a new set of tools to support it.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
We'll make software for it, but we need to make a new set of tools to support it.

-Jeffrey Atwood


Can you guys send me the the stuff I need to flash my car, then I'll send it back.








I mean it can't be that hard to flash the car.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Yes, we have looked into the '09 rabbit.
The 'delay' is that this is an entirely new/different ecu....
NOT FSI
and NOT ME7
This ecu, at least here in the US is unique to this motor.
We'll make software for it, but we need to make a new set of tools to support it.

-Jeffrey Atwood


Thanks Jeff, I knew the '09 cars had a proprietary ECU but didn't know it wasn't ME7 so I learned something new today. Kudos for giving it a go.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Here's everyone's update for the day.... I just flashed on a new test file on my car.... I'll have impressions by the morning


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here's everyone's update for the day.... I just flashed on a new test file on my car.... I'll have impressions by the morning

That's good to hear! Did you hear any news on when they plan to release it? I'll test it out for them too!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Anyone have a link to the GIAC dealers?
I'd like to see if there are any close to me.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_Anyone have a link to the GIAC dealers?
I'd like to see if there are any close to me.

East Coast European in Greenland NH...
They did mine and they were great people to work with!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_Anyone have a link to the GIAC dealers?

http://www.giacusa.com/dealermap/


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I want to know how the update test file went... I am seriously wanting a update to get every last ounce of power out of my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terrence901* »_I want to know how the update test file went... I am seriously wanting a update to get every last ounce of power out of my car.

The updated file isn't to gain more power, the software is already about maxed out on that (as dyno after dyno has shown). It is to eliminate the rev-hang/decel lag as well as cure the intake CEL issues.
BTW, after nearly 200 miles, the new file feels good, very large improvement, but still a few little things I'd like to have GIAC tweak...


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Wow. I just went through this whole thread. I think I'll be heading up to C2 in CT next time it's on sale or out to NLS, that way I can see some of the sweet projects he has brewing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I enjoy the Revo software, it makes great power all around but it's still not as smooth as I'd like and it looks like C2 is the way to go. Me and Fastlane ,for the most part, have the same setup and he sounds like he knows what he's talking about. At this point I'm not all that concerned with horsepower numbers. The only thing that I don't like about the C2 file program is that there's no flash loader even though I've only had to set it to set once because the guy put the wrong gas in the car. But i normally do it myself anyway but i was lazy that day. So the flash loader isn't really a must have item. And I'm sure C2 will come out with one. It'd be nice for the turbo cars to have the option of setting dif programs in the car for more or less boost.
I've never heard anyone say anything bad about C2. And I'm very pleased with my Revo software and good friends with the company that put it in. But I don't see Revo dropping whatever they are working on at the moment to work on my ECU nor do I expect them to. So I'm pretty damn sure I'll go with C2.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

Great choice man!
I regret everyday I put it off. 
Who knows if this guy Adnod even got the test file... Even if he did, who knows what the performance is gonna be. 
c2 IS A GUARENTEE. Like you said, "no one has said anything bad about c2"
Do the right thing.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

Be happy to hook you up with c2 at our shop and show you a few of our toys! If you have any questions just ask. Call or email!
I have c2 on my mk5 Show rabbit and now on our New mk1 rabbit with our new 2.5L swap we are finishing this week!! I can't tell you enough good things about Chris and Jeff and all the great help and products they provide us and others


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I was lucky enough to have Jeff flash my jetta. 
But if your in PA, take it over to Josh @ NLS. I think he knows his way around a 2.5L


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

I'm in Northwest Jersey so either way it'll be a nice little cruise


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

Does anybody have experience with C2 vs Revo?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Tuanes)*

What's REVO?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I'm in Northwest Jersey so either way it'll be a nice little cruise

Isn't there someone that can flash in NJ?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b1aCkDeA7h)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b1aCkDeA7h* »_
Isn't there someone that can flash in NJ?

Not sure but I'd go with either of those two guys because it's known that they do an A+ job.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

In jersey you have Andre @ SStune I believe. 
I think it's in Linden


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_
Not sure but I'd go with either of those two guys because it's known that they do an A+ job.

thanks


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_In jersey you have Andre @ SStune I believe. 
I think it's in Linden


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

For anyone in Norcal. I spoke with Tim from Tomas Sport Tuning and he said they should be flashing C2 software in the next month or so! Come on GIAC I don't know how long I can wait.







(favorite smiley icon)


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*

Updates? Man this is getting old. How's the testfile coming along Anand?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Updates? Man this is getting old. How's the testfile coming along Anand?

It's a very nice difference, but GIAC has further tweaking planned for it.... I have around 1500 miles on it so far


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Back in September...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My personal guesstimate? With all the changes going into the file now, I would say several (3-5) weeks... I would figure ~2k miles of road testing (which on my car is just a bit shy of 2 weeks) plus GIAC's in house testing on the car(s) they have in SoCal.
As soon as I have updates I will keep letting everyone know

Guys, stop wasting your time. 
c2 = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Guys, stop wasting your time. 

If no one else bothered, there would be no progression in life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Back in September...
Guys, stop wasting your time. 
c2 = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah next time it's on sale I'll be jumping on the bandwagon, prob around Waterfest.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

It's nice to see that both companies are offering updated software and I am just happy that both have given our cars the time of day when they could be focusing on other projects. I wish I was closer to C2 and / or GIAC to offer them my 2009 car for testing, so I hope another owner can step up because I really, _really_ want to see an '09 file!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_It's nice to see that both companies are offering updated software and I am just happy that both have given our cars the time of day when they could be focusing on other projects. I wish I was closer to C2 and / or GIAC to offer them my 2009 car for testing, so I hope another owner can step up because I really, _really_ want to see an '09 file!









I'm sure something will come out. Does the 2010 Golf have the same ECU as the 09 Rabbit?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
I'm sure something will come out. Does the 2010 Golf have the same ECU as the 09 Rabbit?

I only know for certain that the 2010 Golfs share the MAP system found in 2009 cars, so its also possible they share the same ECU. Someone chime in for accuracy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_I only know for certain that the 2010 Golfs share the MAP system found in 2009 cars, so its also possible they share the same ECU. Someone chime in for accuracy.









I would highly doubt they use the EXACT same ECU (same part numbers) as the Mk5 cars, similar software yes, but not quite identical http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I would highly doubt they use the EXACT same ECU (same part numbers) as the Mk5 cars, similar software yes, but not quite identical http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Ya I'm sure they're not exactly the same but do you think they're similar enough where a company's software would be compatible between the two? Or would it take forever to get 2010 software out?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
Ya I'm sure they're not exactly the same but do you think they're similar enough where a company's software would be compatible between the two? Or would it take forever to get 2010 software out? 

If they had the car @ GIAC, it would not be long at all


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

C2 just sent a letter to the North Pole requesting an 2010 VW 2.5L for Christmas.......ALL together now, *NO LUMPS OF COAL FOR C2*


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

I wish Santa was that nice to me!


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah i wish the three wise kings were nice to me too.... i meant santa..


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_yeah i wish the three wise kings were nice to me too.... i meant santa..  

both!!!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr







Anything? C2 is looking real good right now.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

C2 has been lookin good


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

It hasn't looked real good to me until I found out that they have a dealer coming close to me soon. Before that it was about 7 hours away. But, if GIAC doesn't deliver by the end of the year, I may be treating myself to a C2 Christmas.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*Back in September, reguarding the release of the GIAC update....*

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My personal guesstimate? With all the changes going into the file now, I would say several (3-5) weeks... I would figure ~2k miles of road testing (which on my car is just a bit shy of 2 weeks) plus GIAC's in house testing on the car(s) they have in SoCal.












_Modified by doqFastlane at 3:03 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

I know Anand said that but he is only the tester. He doesn't work for GIAC. What gets me is how GIAC is not saying one word. I emailed them this morning but I'm not holding my breath for a response. C2 seems to have great customer care so I may just end up switching due to that. I think I finally reached the point dogfastlane did a few months ago.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

c2 is good







got chipped yesterday. Had GIAC before and C2 overall hits the spots GIAC didnt. 
GIAC = 0 

C2 = 1


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ender619)*

Is $299 the price for a mod specific tune (cai, testpipe)? Also you guys have a 91octane flash right (stupid cali







)? Now, the waiting game. I feel like it's a race right now between GIAC's update and C2 getting TST set up with their software in the bay area.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Is $299 the price for a mod specific tune (cai, testpipe)? 

$299 is the cost of the flash. you tell them what you want, cai, 91/87, test pipe etc. at no extra cost.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
$299 is the cost of the flash. you tell them what you want, cai, 91/87, test pipe etc. at no extra cost. 

Good to know.
Of course GIAC hasn't gotten back to me about the update.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Good luck. They haven't gotton back to me from august. I'm sure it's any day now


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

haha. It looks like once again, I'll be following your footsteps. At this point, I'm thinking that even if GIAC does come out with an update I'll go with C2. A quality product with a horrible customer support system kills it for me. C2 from what I've seen has outstanding support and service for this engine.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

This couldn't be anymore perfect. B is GIAC dealer, C is potential C2 dealer. I'm up along 101.


















_Modified by IJSTROK at 2:04 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_This couldn't be anymore perfect. B is GIAC dealer, C is potential C2 dealer. I'm up along 101.

















_Modified by IJSTROK at 2:04 PM 11-18-2009_

stay away from B
go to C, for c2


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Ya but I have to go to B first to get C


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Then....you must drive around B


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

I go to B, get GIAC erased from my car, drive to C realizing "wow! I can't tell the difference", get C2 flashed on my car, done.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

I just opened this months EuroTuner to the readers rides section. Is that your car on the last page?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_I just opened this months EuroTuner to the readers rides section. Is that your car on the last page?

lol yea. But for some god unknown reason it's listed as a GTI DSG, and says I'm from York, NY.
I'm from Queens, NY... And it's clearly a Jetta 2.5L. 
They must have been drunk


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

haha I didn't even notice that.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Thanks for giving us a NLS shout out for the shifter! Im me your adress


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_Thanks for giving us a NLS shout out for the shifter! Im me your adress









I bought it at waterfest from you and never looked back
Obviously i'll shout out the products I love...pm'd


_Modified by doqFastlane at 7:43 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey doq did you notice a change in gas mileage yet?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i've had C2(91 oct) for two weeks now.. and i think my MPG has gone down... but this could be because it is so hard not to push your car. thanks C2 lol


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_Hey doq did you notice a change in gas mileage yet?

totally forgot. I just topped it off and i'm reseting the trip... NOW. 
I'll report back after i'm empty


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

/// c2 MPG UPDATE \\\
................................

Ok, so I'm ALMOST at 1/2 a tank of gas from my fill up a few days back.
I'm currently at 185 miles.
It's been a mix of both highway, and local driving. 
I can honestly say with GIAC, I would usually be at 150-160 miles at 1/2 tank. 
Looking good so far.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

C2 motorsports helped me do this....








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMSqIS3eyUs


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 1:45 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

It kinda reminds me of the 1st time I saw boobs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_/// c2 MPG UPDATE \\\
................................

Ok, so I'm ALMOST at 1/2 a tank of gas from my fill up a few days back.
I'm currently at 185 miles.
It's been a mix of both highway, and local driving. 
I can honestly say with GIAC, I would usually be at 150-160 miles at 1/2 tank. 
Looking good so far.

DOQ really? What other mods do you have? Because with GIAC doing primarily city and I am not easy on it at all.... I get between 190 and 210 per 1/2 tank








Either way... I might be switching in the spring... Amand or whatever his name is seems to have died? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_ Amand or whatever his name is seems to have died? lol

Certainly not dead, just extremely busy with school and work at the moment... I got a new file over the weekend, and there are other changes to it than simply just the throttle, feels very strong







A bit more testing (only have about 500 miles on it since Friday night)


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Good to hear you are back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (PGJettaFTW)*

Some more highway driving last 24hrs, here is a live update.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

put your seatbelt on


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I was in my parking spot, just pulled up to work


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

doq- make sure your gas gauge is working right. i had a problem with my mk5 where the gauge wasnt reading right. its pretty much impossible for you to have 3mpg diff between chips. manufacturer would hire c2 to do chip tuning if they could do it


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*

What did you ever do about that gauge problem.?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*

I think it's possible to gain 3mpg from one chip to another. With C2 he says it's running a lot more efficient due to the elimination of rev hang and decel lag. Although in order to truly see is one does better than the other you'd have to log more than just one tank of gas on C2. I mean I've averaged anywhere from 19mpg for the tank to 31mpg's for the tank. It would take a little while to figure it all out but I wouldn't say it's impossible.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

No, I mean how did you resolve the bug with your misreading gas gauge?
Did it just go away?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

My fill up today I had 302 miles (of mix driving) to the tank put in just shy of 14 gallons works out to be about 21mpg.
My motor mods are BSH intake with c2 93 software


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

i get 290 MY driving







...325-335 normal person driving


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

My driving is like that sometimes as well


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i get 290 MY driving







...325-335 normal person driving

What does the little rabbit get? I know my friends ABA swap gets about 40mpg highway. Amazing what 1500lb weight reduction can do for a motor.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*









It took 13 gallons to fill it. Haha The light came on while I was in Monroe NY but I refused to buy gas in NY. So I cruised at 60mph all the way back to Jersey. That tank of gas was used only driving back and forth to work which is all country backroads with some mild stop and go. I'm switching to C2 at waterfest so I'm gonna start logging the MPG's per tank now to get a true average.
And yes my car is filthy, hasn't been washed since H20.


_Modified by vw93to85 at 7:58 AM 11-27-2009_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

It looks like your car has dandruff.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_
What does the little rabbit get? I know my friends ABA swap gets about 40mpg highway. Amazing what 1500lb weight reduction can do for a motor.

not sure yet. the new conversion speedo cable is not in yet....hope this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
After APR's demo is over it is not a true "stock" file, just their version of stock, just FYI

This is incorrect.
After the trial is finished, the ECU is reverted to a 100% stock calibration.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

When you're chipped with APR software, the stock calibration is compressed and stored in unused portions of ECU memory. During program switching (such as the switch back to stock after the trial has finished) the stock calibration will decompress from memory and be placed into the appropriate area of the ECU. Using this method, there's no reason for APR to spend time creating an "APR Stock Like" calibration - we simply use the calibration that came with the vehicle. 
The accusation of "Lower than Stock performance" may be true for some of our competitors. Program switching methods used by some companies simply work on one calibration with some parameters adjusted by multipliers. Up for higher settings. Down for lower settings. Select it all the way down for "stock like" load settings.
You can read more about our Patented EMCS software here:
http://www.google.com/patents?...false
I hope that clears up any misinformation.


----------



## splatmatic (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_C2 motorsports helped me do this....








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMSqIS3eyUs


I'll be Eyeing that rabbit up when I stop by the shop next Thursday for my flash and exhaust


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (splatmatic)*

So... I got a response from GIAC. They said they're releasing something in the next few days. We'll just have to wait and see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Sweet, will have to email AWE-Tuning over in Willow Grove to see if they got the update...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_So... I got a response from GIAC. They said they're releasing something in the next few days. We'll just have to wait and see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yep yep, I would be testing this file, but unfortunately I am car-less at the moment, the Golf was involved in a bit of a collision last week ($7k worth







)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ouch, sorry to hear that...you ok?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yep yep, I would be testing this file, but unfortunately I am car-less at the moment, the Golf was involved in a bit of a collision last week ($7k worth







)


That sucks Anand. You ok? The car can always be fixed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yep yep, I would be testing this file, but unfortunately I am car-less at the moment, the Golf was involved in a bit of a collision last week ($7k worth







)


Sucks man. Maybe you'll luck out with after insurance modding goodies.








Good luck with everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sucks man. Maybe you'll luck out with after insurance modding goodies.








Good luck with everything. 


Yea.... it was a hell of an impact, well, at least for the car, but I didn't have a single injury (not even any soreness or marks).... I called my insurance company telling them i wanted the car totalled (w/ my mileage trade in values are $6200-8000); they informed me that they show current value of my no options '08 Golf w/ 76k miles as $12,800.... As per their claims service, i should have the car back next Thursday...


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_So... I got a response from GIAC. They said they're releasing something in the next few days. We'll just have to wait and see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So this GIAC update....


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Tuanes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_
So this GIAC update....


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

From the software update thread for the 2.0t:

_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen Golf* »_Do you guys have any tunes ready for the MKVI GTI's yet?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We should be getting our test car in the near future. We are working on a few more items with the MK5 platform. 

Hopefully the MK5 platform he's talking about is the 2.5...
Just going to have to keep waiting. I wish I had the funds to just switch over to C2 but tis the season to be broke.







Plus I spent too much on the GIAC software/flashloader to bail right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Hopefully the MK5 platform he's talking about is the 2.5...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4690847
My car is still at the body shop, but the new files are being rolled out


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_From the software update thread for the 2.0t:
Hopefully the MK5 platform he's talking about is the 2.5...
Just going to have to keep waiting. I wish I had the funds to just switch over to C2 but tis the season to be broke.







Plus I spent too much on the GIAC software/flashloader to bail right now.

We have a MK5 TSI and a MK5 2.5L in-house at the moment. The answer is both. The update is near completion. We have something else we would like to add for you guys in the update.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have a MK5 TSI and a MK5 2.5L in-house at the moment. The answer is both. The update is near completion. We have something else we would like to add for you guys in the update. 

09+ 2.5 files??


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have something else we would like to add for you guys in the update. 









Curious to see what it as, as I will be getting flashed with something soon. GIAC from a local guy, or going to Four Seasons in CA


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Tuanes)*

I'm following the path of doq and Friday I will officially have C2 software.








I could have just updated the GIAC file, if it's even out







but I figured I'd rather just go with a company that I know is committed to the 2.5 and also has a much better customer support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_I'm following the path of doq and Friday I will officially have C2 software.








I could have just updated the GIAC file, if it's even out







but I figured I'd rather just go with a company that I know is committed to the 2.5 and also has a much better customer support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You have chosen the right path. ....
FLASHBACK!!!

*September 30th 2009*
DoQ fastlane: How about a guestimate ETA for us. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
With *all* the changes going into the file now, I would say several (3-5) weeks





























































_Modified by DOQ fastlane at 5:32 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*









I wish C2 had a closer dealer to me. I would need to mail in my ECU to get the flash... 
Giac dealer is VERY close... 

I dont know what to do!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Tuanes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_








I wish C2 had a closer dealer to me. I would need to mail in my ECU to get the flash... 
Giac dealer is VERY close... 

I dont know what to do!









If you go with GIAC, I'll sell you my handheld flashloader for $70 shipped!







Seriously though.


_Modified by IJSTROK at 3:56 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
If you go with GIAC, I'll sell you my handheld flashloader for $70 shipped!







Seriously though.

_Modified by IJSTROK at 3:56 PM 2-10-2010_

That's a good deal.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOQ fastlane* »_
That's a good deal.









Haha it's already sold. I put a thread up in the classifieds and it sold in a half hour.







So it's kind of like I just got $70 off the flash!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Oh and I can take out my MAF insert now right? Another thing to sell


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

The switch is done. I must say, C2 feels so much nicer. It put a







on my face again. Throttle is much more responsive, especially at freeway speeds and it doesn't die at 5k anymore. So happy I switched. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2 and Tomas Sport Tuning for making it happen.
Now once the rain stops I need to take out the MAF insert.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

im surprised they let you keep it in? Jeff told me to remove it while he writes the file for me.
Did you get the high flow + CAI file? I have the carbonio/USP testpipe/magnaflow catback


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*

They didn't tell me too







I have LNT CAI, USP testpipe, and TT exhaust. And yes it was the high flow/ CAI file. I didn't mention to them I had the insert, it kind of went over my head. Let me shoot C2 an im and see what they say...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

yea, id take it out.. You can also disconnect the battery for 5 minutes, reconnect, and let the ecu adapt again with the MAF insert out.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*

Take any MAF insert out when running CAI specific C2 software.

-Jeff


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Should I unplug my battery? Or should I be okay just taking it out? I drove about 60 miles with it in with the new software.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

is there any diff from the 91 oct file and the 91 file with high flow option ?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_is there any diff from the 91 oct file and the 91 file with high flow option ? 


Each application is designed to address the specific hardware installed.
One is 91 for STOCK exhaust
One is 91 for Hi Flow exhaust
I would also note, the additional options
One for 91 w/CAI and STOCK exhaust
One for 91 w/CAI and Hi Flow exhaust


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

If I have a BSH intake (that doesn't throw a CEL) should I still get the intake file option?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i asked the same question when i got my c2 soft. .. no CAI file needed if no cel is thrown. My question is.. If i have a high flow cat and i throw no cel.. do i need the hi flow file ? would there be a diff. in power ?


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_i asked the same question when i got my c2 soft. .. no CAI file needed if no cel is thrown. My question is.. If i have a high flow cat and i throw no cel.. do i need the hi flow file ? would there be a diff. in power ? 

So is the CAI file just to get rid of the CEL? Or is it setup to make the most of the increased flow of air?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dont know the specifics. lol. sry bro.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

How 'bout some answers?!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

From what I was told, the CAI & hi-flow file will optimize the most potential with the corresponding 
mods. I never had a CEL before the c2 flash. 
So that being, the cai/high flow file will allow your testpipe-cai-& ecu to command the most potential. 
I noticed a tremendous difference after the flash was completed. I drove back to queens from Conneticuit and was extremely impressed in every facet. From a stand still; highway pull; decel lag; throttle response; was completely altered. 
With this particular setup, you lose some low end power, but from 30-80mph, I'm still blown away. As well as 80-120mph...everything in the high end is kick äss. 
I'll shoot a video as soon as I get my gopro camera setup. 


_Modified by DOQ fastlane at 11:14 AM 2-14-2010_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DOQ fastlane)*

Yep, the biggest difference I noticed from GIAC to C2 was at highway speeds. I can shift past 5k now without the car falling flat on its face. I cannot wait until the CAMS and SRI come out!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_
So is the CAI file just to get rid of the CEL? Or is it setup to make the most of the increased flow of air?


ALL C2 Software Performance files are developed to work directly, and specifically with the particular installed modification; our software is NOT made "just get rid of CEL", but rather developed to optimized the installed hardware; and when optimized for the hardware, with the primary benefit being performance, secondary being the correct environment that would not cause a running condition that results in a CEL
C2


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for answering my question C2. you're the best! :-D


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I love how C2 actually chimes in...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thats because they care, stand behin their things, and they are actually very good with customer service.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_thats because they care, stand behin their things, and they are actually very good with customer service.

these are the major reasons why I switched from GIAC to C2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

How hard is it to remove the ECU, and what type of turn around realistically are you looking at shipping it off to C2? There is no where close in Fl, GA, AL that is C2 dealer for me.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmxsoulja3* »_How hard is it to remove the ECU, and what type of turn around realistically are you looking at shipping it off to C2? There is no where close in Fl, GA, AL that is C2 dealer for me.

how far are you from ocala Fl.?
i will be done there a few timesin the next 3 months. i may be able to flash the car for you with my laptop


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

only about 5-6 hours tops, and I would make the drive, I actually even have someone I could stay with down there! I would be interested for sure


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*

when i know i'm heading down i'll post up.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

awesome, yeah keep me posted or send me a PM, I'm looking to do 87, cai, stock exhaust program. I'm going to try to dyno stock before this and then after. Does C2 do anything special for the auto cars? I dont know if shift points are changeable or anything on these cars. I hope it just eliminates some of the wierd rev hang, engine braking craziness in S mode and manual mode.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

post up..!! i'll sure go and drive t meet ya!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

i know i'll be down at least one time but shoting for 3 times before mid-may.
your "rev hang" will be gone. you will be very happy with C2 software upgrade....
when i know i'll be down...i'll post


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

C2 flashes at Wuste this year??


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_C2 flashes at Wuste this year??


What are the dates....let me see if we can come out?
C2


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Wuste 2010 -- June 4-6, 2010
http://www.wuste.com/
It will be awesome if you decide to go!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tuanes)*

same dates as the cult classic show. bummer


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_Wuste 2010 -- June 4-6, 2010
http://www.wuste.com/
It will be awesome if you decide to go!




_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_same dates as the cult classic show. bummer


C2 will be attending Cult Classic show......


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Bummer!


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
ALL C2 Software Performance files are developed to work directly, and specifically with the particular installed modification; our software is NOT made "just get rid of CEL", but rather developed to optimized the installed hardware; and when optimized for the hardware, with the primary benefit being performance, secondary being the correct environment that would not cause a running condition that results in a CEL
C2

(4:54 PM 2-14-2010) Jefnes3: Re: C2 software options
do NOT get CAI option with BSH system. I helped them design their CAI to not throw CEL on stock software.
CAI and hi-flow cat details are fixes for error codes, they are not for perfromance enhancements. i.e. there is no need to choose a software option to make more power.
87 vs 93 octane is the only perfromance option. 93 being more aggressive.
(4:55 PM 2-14-2010) Jefnes3: - Jeffrey Atwood 
C2Motorsports


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_
(4:54 PM 2-14-2010) Jefnes3: Re: C2 software options
do NOT get CAI option with BSH system. I helped them design their CAI to not throw CEL on stock software.
CAI and hi-flow cat details are fixes for error codes, they are not for perfromance enhancements. i.e. there is no need to choose a software option to make more power.
87 vs 93 octane is the only perfromance option. 93 being more aggressive.
(4:55 PM 2-14-2010) Jefnes3: - Jeffrey Atwood 
C2Motorsports











I can see how it may be a bit confusing. Hopefully I can offer a more simplified response than my prior:
CAI (non BSH): Have a tendency to throw a CEL due to "lean running conditions". We address this in our software and offered an option for those getting software WITH a non-BSH CAI. No additional charge if opted at time of flash loading
CAI (BSH): When being designed, C2 consulted BSH on a some designs that incorporated a mechanical design fix, so that the consumer would not be forced to buy software, or modify their existing intake in prevention of a CEL
There is no need for hardware-specific, software options, I.E, CAI, Header, Hi-Flow CATS without the actual hardware installed; as there would be no gains "just in the software". The gains would be in the actual installation of the hardware. The C2 software would be optimized for those particular hardware items.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

if c2 is going to be at waterfest on the second day of it i will be purchasing


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*

C2 & NLS - a great combination http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
CAI (BSH): When being designed, C2 consulted BSH on a some designs that incorporated a mechanical design fix, so that the consumer would not be forced to buy software, or modify their existing intake in prevention of a CEL
There is no need for hardware-specific, software options, I.E, CAI, Header, Hi-Flow CATS without the actual hardware installed; as there would be no gains "just in the software". The gains would be in the actual installation of the hardware. The C2 software would be optimized for those particular hardware items.


Ok I understand I won't be trying to get the header and Hi-Flow cat options seeing as though mine are stock, but bare with me as I'm still a bit confused. So should I or should I not get the CAI software for my BSH intake? Don't mean to be a PITA! Thank you for you patience!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nope, you shouldnt.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so C2. is there an actual file for us bunnies with a header ? i don't see it on the site. And since i already have C2.. how does that work ? as far as upgrading the software/pricing ? 
thanks :-D


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KulturKampf* »_if c2 is going to be at waterfest on the second day of it i will be purchasing

C2 will also be at VW CULT CLASSIC show in coopersburg pa june 6th


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_so C2. is there an actual file for us bunnies with a header ? i don't see it on the site. And since i already have C2.. how does that work ? as far as upgrading the software/pricing ? 
thanks :-D 



We actually have (2) two different CATEGORY options for the 2.5 software.
STREET: Stock equipment/stock exhaust
RACE: Exhaust Header/Hi Flow CAT
Both have CAI available options. Please refer to the website here: 
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh.. hahah.. that wasn't there last nite. u clever clever c2








so how does that work? if i want to update my software ? is it the same price for update/reflash ? 
maybe i should wait till ya'll release your other NA hardware...sigh. 
thanks for the feedback


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

damn man...! I WANT SOFTWARE... lol.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_damn man...! I WANT SOFTWARE... lol.

x2!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_oh.. hahah.. that wasn't there last nite. u clever clever c2









You ask.....C2 delivers









_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_so how does that work? if i want to update my software ? is it the same price for update/reflash ? 

As a returning C2 customer, you are eligible for a discount on software.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

hey c2 will your chip work on an '09 rabbit i heard talk of it being unique to the MkVs and requires different mapping


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KulturKampf* »_hey c2 will your chip work on an '09 rabbit i heard talk of it being unique to the MkVs and requires different mapping


We presently do not have '09 compatible software available


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

how soon do you think you will or not at all?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KulturKampf* »_how soon do you think you will or not at all?


We hope by summer time shows.
C2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We hope by summer time shows.
C2

that would be freaking awesome.
my b day is on july 1st.
i'll be waiting for my http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

hopefully its ready for cultclassic or waterfest


----------



## Johnmkv (Feb 24, 2010)

C2 i was wondering what programing would be best for my rabbit if im looking to instal the eurojet racing headers and cat back from eurojet along with a P-Flow short ram Intake from neuspeed?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnmkv* »_C2 i was wondering what programing would be best for my rabbit if im looking to instal the eurojet racing headers and cat back from eurojet along with a P-Flow short ram Intake from neuspeed? 


For your application, I would suggest the following options:
C2 NA 93 octane 
Hi-Flow/CAT
CAI 
Feel free to contact our Chicago dealer http://www.dubwerks.com to setup an appointment


----------



## Johnmkv (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks alot another question. Do you think there is any type of possibility of me throwing a CEL because the headers come with a mid pipe?


----------



## Johnmkv (Feb 24, 2010)

also another thing i would have to go with the 91 octane program becuase 93 is not very availabe in the chicago land area


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Johnmkv)*

I feel like this is a dumb question, but since there is no C2 dealer near me, can I send in my ECU by chance?


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (mac dre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mac dre* »_I feel like this is a dumb question, but since there is no C2 dealer near me, can I send in my ECU by chance?

A few local shops said they would send mine...So i feel if you cant, someone near by should.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey C2, since you are sponsoring the r32 tail of the dragon run this year, are you going to be offering flashes at some point during the weekend?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

yes they will be.....


----------



## Hondasmash (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

can i get the flash before the hardware or can i order the flash with my options i plan to install. as in get flash next month intake next month headers, hi flow cat, cat back exhaust or flash get intake pay 100 for option headers then 100 for update??? also if u could give me some prices looking to do either intake or flash depending on ur answer in the next week or two


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (Hondasmash)*

Okay so here we go...
I was about ready to switch to C2... but considering the car will be sold come fall/winter and I really don't have an extra $300 lying around I called East Coast European and I am having the updated GIAC file loaded into my car on Wednesday.
I will definitely post back here with my input on the so called "fixes and improvements" they have made.... Hopefully I don't end up wasting $75 but we'll see...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hondasmash* »_can i get the flash before the hardware or can i order the flash with my options i plan to install. as in get flash next month intake next month headers, hi flow cat, cat back exhaust or flash get intake pay 100 for option headers then 100 for update??? also if u could give me some prices looking to do either intake or flash depending on ur answer in the next week or two 



Yes, you can get the C2 Performance Flash with your "future" mods in mind. This will enable you to save on update charges as you continue on with your project.
2.5 NA Software:
*$299*
CAI/Hi-Flow CAT/Header
no additional charge, if opted at time of flashing
Update Charges would apply if you returned to add options


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (PGJettaFTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_Okay so here we go...
I was about ready to switch to C2... but considering the car will be sold come fall/winter and I really don't have an extra $300 lying around I called East Coast European and I am having the updated GIAC file loaded into my car on Wednesday.
I will definitely post back here with my input on the so called "fixes and improvements" they have made.... Hopefully I don't end up wasting $75 but we'll see...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I'm interested in seeing a review of the updated file from a non-GIAC associate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I used the extra cash from my tax return and having my car paid off at the beginning of the year to switch to C2. To me, even if the updated GIAC software fixed all the issues, I'd still rather be with C2 because of their superb customer service and continued commitment in the 2.5 engine.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (PGJettaFTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_Okay so here we go...
I was about ready to switch to C2... but considering the car will be sold come fall/winter and I really don't have an extra $300 lying around I called East Coast European and I am having the updated GIAC file loaded into my car on Wednesday.
I will definitely post back here with my input on the so called "fixes and improvements" they have made.... Hopefully I don't end up wasting $75 but we'll see...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Mike I will take you for a ride in my car and that will quickly change your mind.


----------



## Hondasmash (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Im loving the instant responses and customer service already should be scheduling next week with NLS....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hondasmash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hondasmash* »_ scheduling next week with NLS....


let us know


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Alright so review day....
So as I stated I took a ride up to East Coast European in Greenland, NH to get the updated GIAC flash. If I remember correctly a few of you said that when you went to get your car re-flashed that your dealers told you that it was not released. Well I had the same issue... AT FIRST. Luckily, a guy by the name of J-Rod was working at East Coast and he had previously worked at GIAC for 5 years. He called [email protected] personally and we found out that the issue was that it was never put into the database that is available to all the dealers. So it was put in and the flash was loaded into my car. SO AS OF RIGHT NOW THE RE-FLASH IS AVAILABLE FOR EVERYONE!
The first thing I notice is that the car is 10x smoother. The rev-hang issue was fixed as well as the decel lag. The car is now truly a pleasure to drive and the power band seems to have smoothed out a lot. All I have to say is that I am really really pleased with this update... unfortunately it came late so GIAC lost a lot of customers but I have to say I am pleased that I stuck around.
So for those of you who tried and still have GIAC or those of you who haven't tried yet go try it out. It was $75 well well spent! 
Thank you GIAC and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PGJettaFTW)*

Does the flash compensate for any high flow options such as a test pipe?
How about a CAI specific file?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DOQ fastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOQ fastlane* »_Does the flash compensate for any high flow options such as a test pipe?
How about a CAI specific file?


You could email GIAC for that answer but you may not get a response before the year ends.








Even if GIAC's software is much better now, I'm glad I made the switch to C2.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*

As you two have said.. you know what.. I would have loved to have switched but with college and hardly being able to work... $300 plus a long drive was just not in my cards... but for the $75 install fee... the updated file did make a huge difference.. but having my CEL on because of my highflow cat is really not that big a of a deal to me.
Although it took a stupid amount of time for these issues to be addressed.. the final outcome is still respectable so I can't complain at all


_Modified by PGJettaFTW at 1:13 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PGJettaFTW)*

I'm a full time student but I also work full time so I can have fun too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I probably would have just updated my GIAC software, but after calling a couple shops about the update and them knowing nothing about it, and GIAC not responding to anything, I decided I'd rather be with a company I can get a response from for any changes I want to make in the future, like perhaps a turbo.










_Modified by IJSTROK at 12:34 AM 3-21-2010_


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

Wish I would have seen this awhile ago. the rev hanging has seemed to get a lot worse lately. Guess I'll be heading down to AWE for a flash once I get ahold of them..


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

bump


----------

